# Rehab



## danzik17 (Feb 7, 2011)

This is just to track my progress from shoulder surgery last October.  First day back in the gym was today.  I do not have any kind of set plan yet as I don't know what kind of exercises I can and can't do at the moment - I'm trying them nice and easy for the moment.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 7, 2011)

*2/7/2011*

*Warmup:*

10min exercise bike
Front and side planks, 2-3x30s each
Internal and external shoulder rotation - yellow band - 3x20 each side

*Random Exercises*
Kettlebell snatch - 2x10 each side, 15LB kettlebell
Kettlebell swings - 1x20 each side
_Lower back tired at this point.  Decided to stop doing things that involved that for the moment - need to work on that._

Pullups/Chinups/Neutral - 3 reps each.  Mostly unassisted - I was being extremely conscious of the strain on my left shoulder and did not want to do too much.

Front Squats -  The bar, 3x10.  No strain, but noticeable fatigue on my  -shoulders at this point.  Will stay on the bar for now.

DB Curls - 17.5LB, 2x10 each side.  PT asked me to do this for indirect shoulder work before I was discharged.  That and vanity work is nice.

Front and lateral raises - 5LB plate, 3x10 each side.

Leg Press - I forget the exact weight, but nothing exciting.  Went up to 250LBs and stopped - not even my old warmup weight 

*Cooldown*

Hip escapes - Up and down one of the side rooms 3 times.  Need to remember to keep my leg on the ground and do not get up on the side too much.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 7, 2011)

Easy does it... take it one day at a time


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Next day notes:*

Slight pain and soreness in the left shoulder.  Sore in other places, don't really care about those though.

I *think* the pain is a result of the hip escapes actually, not so much the lifting.  The shoulder does drag along the floor when doing them, and I think doing them on the hard floor may have irritated it a bit.  When pressing on it, there's no sharp pain - it feels more like a very, very slight bruise.

Regardless - a full week's rest minimum until my next lifting workout.  I'll see if I'm able to continue at that point or if I need further rest.  In the meantime, I'll do some cardio on the bike here and there, maybe a little bit of rotator cuff with my lightest or second lightest band, and highish rep (20-30) sets of bodyweight squats - no weight of any kind.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 14, 2011)

*2/14/2011*

*Warmup*:

10min exercise bike
Front and lateral raises w/ a 5lb weight
Internal and external shoulder rotation - yellow band - 3x20 each side

*Exercises*
Kettlebell snatch - 2x10 each side, 15LB kettlebell
Kettlebell swings - 2x20 each side


Pullups/Chinups/Neutral - 4 reps x 1 set each on pullups / chinups.  No neutral grip - it was putting awkward pressure on my shoulder and I didn't feel comfortable pulling like that.

Single Arm Cable Rows - 3x10, 60LBS(combined), 80LBS(combined), 100LBs(combined)

Front Squats - The bar, 3x10. Still tiring for my left shoulder, but less so than last Monday.  

DB Curls - 20LB, 3x10 each side.


Leg Press - 3x10 - 210, 270, 310.  Better than last time, but still weak.

*Cooldown*

Some core work
Stretching the shoulders as best I knew how
Foam rolled glutes, hamstrings, back

*Notes*

Noticeable improvement over last time.  I'll be writing some kind of a program very soon so I can stop being random in what I'm doing.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 16, 2011)

*2/16/2011

Warmup:
*
10min bike
Front/Lateral Raises - 3x10 each arm, 5LB

*Exercises*

Bench Press (machine - no free weights just yet) - 70lbs 1x10, 90lbs 3x10
SHELC - 3x10
Pushups (slightly elevated on weights) - 3x10
Leg Curls - 1x10 80 LBs
Hyperextensions - 1x10 BW, 1x10 +10LB, 1x10 +25LB

*Cooldown*

10min exercise bike
Extensions over foam roller
*Not sure what the stretch is called, but another thoracic stretch

*Notes*

Not much to report.  Shoulder is feeling fine.  Nasty as hell calf cramp during my cooldown, but I think that's due to a combination of leg curls, slight de-hydration, low potassium, and just being tired.  Hurts like a bitch still.


----------



## 33sun33 (Feb 18, 2011)

Damn, good luck.  A shoulder injury can be tough to work through.


----------



## Runner22 (Feb 18, 2011)

danzik17 said:


> This is just to track my progress from shoulder surgery last October. First day back in the gym was today. I do not have any kind of set plan yet as I don't know what kind of exercises I can and can't do at the moment - I'm trying them nice and easy for the moment.


 
I'm curious...what exactly did your shoulder surgery consist of?  What was repaired?


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 5, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> I'm curious...what exactly did your shoulder surgery consist of?  What was repaired?



Response was a bit delayed, sorry - I've been insanely busy with jobs, working out, and other stuff.

I tore the labrum probably about two years ago while doing overhead presses with a barbell.  About a year after that, I started doing Jiu Jitsu which must have aggravated the hell out of it (I did not know I had a tear at that point).
The repeated joint locks caused a large tear shaped piece of cartilage to dissapear in addition to the original tear.

The repair consisted of microfracture to generate some pseudo-cartilage to replace what was missing and stretching/suturing down the labrum to cover the original tear.

All said and done, it was very much worth it.  Yes, I lost a lot of strength and muscle in the 5-6 months or so where I could not do much of anything, but my mobility is 100% better.  Now I just need to rebuild what I've lost.  The only downside is it's still up in the air whether or not I can ever do jiu jitsu again.  I'll find that out in early May which is when I'm allowed to try it again - if it causes too much pain or strain, then I can't do it again.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 5, 2011)

*3/4/2011 Week in Summary*

I've been light on logging during the last couple weeks due to a high amount of work I've had between job, projects, gym, family, etc... so here's a summary.

*Cardio:*  More than I've done in the past 2 years in the past couple of weeks probably.  Definite improvement so far.  I am not doing long bouts of cardio as that's boring as shit, so I've been doing 10 minutes or so before/after working out at moderate-high intensity.

*Shoulder*:  It's coming along.  One notable thing was that when trying to do clean practice, my shoulder was really unable to support the bar in a position similar to the top of a shrug.  I've started doing isometrics with a 15lb kettlebell and just holding it in that position with my left arm, so we'll see how that goes.

*Other lifts:*  Are all coming along.  Slow, but definite improvement in all areas.  Fastest improving lift has been leg press at the moment which I got back up to around 545lbs.  My legs are most definitely toasted.

I've also loosened up my diet a bit.  Yes, I *really* want to drop some fat, but I also think it might be more beneficial to put some muscle back on before I start on that path.  In either case once I get some strength back I'll be able to do my preferred diets (PSMF, UD2.0) which I don't feel I could do right now.


----------

